# Material used for Aquarium: The Acrylic or Glass?



## kriscollections (Sep 10, 2010)

Should I go for Acrylic or the Glass one?

what's the difference?

*c/p*


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

I have an acrylic and i really like it! I cant say i know the difference but yeah! both good options!


----------



## ironbone (Nov 6, 2010)

acrylic is alot stronger and sturdier and its nice having no seams but they are a little more $$$$.they scratch a little easier than glass,but the overall tank looks clearer,or atleast thats what i noticed.either or would be fine depends on budget i think


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Acrylic can scratch easily,but being seamless is wonderful.It really just depends on personal preference.I have one acrylic,three gallon eclipse,and i love it,although it has scratches and such.Then the 29 gallon is glass and i really like it,but the seals worry me so....


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

an acrylic aquarium is going to be significantly more expensive than the same size glass aquarium too


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Acrylic sure looks nice.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I've heard that large plecos can scratch acrylic. If you plan on keeping one glass may be a better option.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

mfgann,I have never heard that!Of course i dont have plecos because my largest tank is only 29 gallons.Good info for future references.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> mfgann,I have never heard that!Of course i dont have plecos because my largest tank is only 29 gallons.Good info for future references.


Had a shopkeeper tell me about it years ago when I was admiring his 1ft long pleco. I think it is an issue with the fully grown ones, not the juvies, though thats a guess. If I remember the shopkeeper was more concerned about the health of the pleco than the scratches, but it stuck in my mind. I googled it before I added it to be sure it was something real and not a figment of my imagination, and it looked like a few people thought it was true. All I've had are glass tanks (30gal is as big as I have too). 

I think the acrylics become more popular when you get to the really large tanks, as the glass has to be very thick (and thus, heavy).


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I've had 1, 10, 39 & 55 gallon glass.. As well as 5 (hex & mini bow) & 10 (mini bow) gallon acrylic tanks. All of which have had to be moved from house/apartment to another except for the 55 gallon (since we bought that after buying our house).

As far as moving a tank is concerned (should it ever apply), they are both some what of a pain. If they have occupants still in them, they are going to be heavy, regardless of materials used. (Glass is heavier, but still, they are both a pain.) 

The only issue I've ever had with acrylic is 1) a deep scratch on 1 while being moved & 2) when a family member took care of one for a week while I was out of town. They decided to help clean the tank, on the outside. Not sure of their method, but I ended up with micro scratches on the tank, making it look like it had a swirled frosted covering on it.

The advantages of acrylic IMO are 1) they weigh less 2) nonstandard shapes are more readily available (bowed front, hex, etc) 3) acrylic is more durable (harder to shatter) than glass

Disadvantage being the potential for scratching (though as I understand it, you can purchase good repair kits if desired or needed) 2) they need full support underneath (not just around the sides, though "I" still support large glass tanks fully underneath)

With glass, 1) they are considerably cheaper that some of the acrylics of equal size & 2) less scratching

Disadvantage being 1) they can be extremely heavy (while empty even) 2) glass shatters more easily 3) they will eventually need seal replacement

(I also noticed with my 10 gallons, that the heater runs more frequently in the glass tanks to maintain the same temperature. I assume the acrylic has better insulation properties.)

All of that having been said, I have loved both types. They each come with their own advantages & challenges. Good luck with the decision making. =)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its more expensive, easier to scratch but seamless and the sheer clarity is worth the money. I got a 40 g acrylic QT tank and a glass 210g tank side by side, the acrylic is MUCH clearer. Also the weight, I can carry the 40g tank with two fingers, cant do that with my 40g glass tank.

Glass seals are fine unless they are old and dried out(not old and underwater) or something other then fish were in the tank where ammonia leached into and under the seals thus creating a leak.


----------

